

This Senator hasn't sent an email. Why is he on a subcommittee focused on tech? - serelo
http://pando.com/2015/03/09/this-member-of-congress-has-never-sent-an-email-even-though-hes-on-a-tech-and-privacy-focused-subcommittee/?utm_content=bufferdf03c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
JoeAltmaier
Ok that's extreme. But Senators sit on subcommittees on war, medicine,
poverty, criminal justice and on and on. And they aren't any of those things
either (well not most of them).

------
walshemj
Because committees are handed out on seniority especially the ones with lots
of pork and not by the executive (which has its own problems)

do tech journalist have no idea how politics works

